# Skull Stands



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Not really a how to of sorts but just some quick stands I made to put a dragon skin covering over. It worked really well when I needed to flip it over to ensure good coverage on the bottom side of the skull as well, just pull the tube out of one and push it into the other. I just used a cap and a drywall screw to attach the PVC to the skull.

Once I start making the foam skulls I'm thinking this would make a good paint stand as well.

It's all 3/4 inch PVC


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Genius!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. Right from the "why didn't I think of that" dept. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

What a great idea! 

I sort of like the first one as the beginnings of a modified groundbreaker, too........


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you for sharing - very clever.


----------

